# 8x8x8 Race



## mycube (May 26, 2012)

I'll start a 8x8x8 Race here. 

Same rules as the other races. Mean of 3. New scrambles monday as in the 5x5x5 Race.

Let me know your goal the first time you enter the race. Sub-20, sub-15, sub-12, sub-10, or sub-8. Whatever you want. Beat your goal 3 times, and you move on to the next one (if you want to continue here).

Or do you want a Average of 5? Please tell me


----------



## mycube (May 26, 2012)

*Round 1*​
1. 3U2 4R2 2D' 4R' 4U2 F L2 2F2 U 2B 4D 4R' 4U 3U 2B' 4F2 F' D2 3D2 4D' 4U' 2U 2B2 3F' F D' 4D2 4U' 2L 3R 4F' 3U2 U' L' 3R' 4U' 2U U2 B 4B' 4F2 F2 L' 4L2 3B' D' 3D' 4U 3U2 4B2 3F2 2D2 2B2 3R' 2R2 2U2 3R' 3D' 4F2 3L 4R R' 2D' 3D 3F 2L2 3L2 4R 2R' R' 2U' F2 D2 U' 2F' 3D' 2B' F 4L2 3B' 4R F 4R 3R' F' 3L' 2R' 4F' 2D2 3F' 4L' 3R2 4U' 4R 2F2 L2 R' 3B2 2D' 4D' B2 4D' L2 3L' 2U2 U 2R' 2D' 4D2 3U' 2B 3F' 4L 2D' 3R 2R 4B' 2D2 3D 4D	
2. D' 3D' 4U2 4R2 2U' 2B D 4B' 2U' L 3R' 4U2 3U U 2L2 2D' 4L 3B2 F2 U2 3B 4L2 3D' 2U 2B' 3B 2R2 B' 4B 4F2 2D 2R2 2D' B 3R 3B' 2L2 3L2 4R2 F2 3R R' 3B' 3D2 F' D F' 3U' L2 4R' R 4U2 2U 4F 4D' 4B' 2F' 4R2 4B' 3D2 4F 3U 4L2 4B' 4R' 2R U' L2 3U' U' 4R' D 2U2 R' F' D B D 2D 3F R D L' 2L' 4F2 2U' R 3F' L2 2L D' 3U2 4B 4D 4R B' L' 2F2 3U' 3B' D2 4D' 2R2 B 2D2 L' 2F' 3U2 B' 2B' 3B 2D 2F2 L2 3L' 4R2 3B2 R 2F2 F	
3. 2R' 3F' L' 3R2 2R2 R' D 4U2 4B' 2L2 B2 4L2 3D2 4F' D2 2B2 3U' 3L' 4R' 4B 2D' 3D2 R' 4D2 B2 2B' 3L 3R2 3F2 D 4D2 4B2 2R2 4D2 2U2 4R 3U' R2 3U' 2L2 4U 3R' 3B2 3F' F2 4R2 2F 2R2 U' 2B2 4D' 4U' U2 3L2 D2 2F 4U' 3F2 4D 3F D 3L' 3D2 3B2 2U2 3B' 3R' 2U 2L2 F 4U B 2F2 4L2 3D2 4R2 3D 3U2 U' 2B2 L2 4R2 4D 3U 4R' 2B' 4B' 4F2 L 4L' B 4B2 4D 2U2 3R D' 4D2 2U2 2F' 3R 4D U' 2L2 R' 3B F 2R' 4B 2D' U B' 2R2 3D 4D' F' D2 4B F' 3D L'

Good luck 

This Round will last up to the 4th June because otherwise it woult be a short round


----------



## Mikel (May 26, 2012)

mycube said:


> *Round 1*​
> This Round will last up to the 4th May because otherwise it woult be a short round



Do you mean June 4th? Or are you expecting someone who owns an 8x8 and has time to do a mean of three to also build a time machine?

Edit: Or do you mean May 4th, 2013, I might have an 8x8 by then


----------



## mycube (May 26, 2012)

no i mean June 4th. Sorry


----------



## mycube (May 26, 2012)

Goal: Sub10
Single and Mean PB  (Did 7 Solves with the 3)
1. 10:43.60 
2. 9:58.52 
3. 10:26.07 = 10:22.73


----------



## Reprobate (May 27, 2012)

I'm good with a mean of 3

Goal: sub-25:00

1. 28:26.81
2. 28:49.76
3. 24:44.45

Mean = 27:20.34


----------



## mycube (Jun 7, 2012)

oh looks like i forgot to end this and start the secound round. I'll start the new round next monday because if i start now it would be a very short round. lets hope there will be some other persons able to join then


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 7, 2012)

That's good to know. I thought maybe it was a one-time event due to lack of interest


----------



## mycube (Jun 7, 2012)

no I'll keep the thread running


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello, I join you 

Round 1

Race to sub-20

23:20.18
21:05.93
18:29.63

Mean: *20:58.58*

BTW, mycube, what scramble program do you use? I think it shouldn't content something like "4D' 4U'" or "4B' 4F2" (at least, I have never seen "Fw Bw" or "3U2 3D" in 4x4 and 6x6 scrambles).


----------



## mycube (Jun 8, 2012)

nice to see you. have fun 
i use the WCA Scrambler. http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...8&num=5&len=120&col=yobwrg&subbutton=Scramble!


----------



## mycube (Jun 11, 2012)

*Results for Round 1*​1. 10:22.73 mycube
2. 20:58.58 DrKorbin
3. 27:20.34 Reprobate

*Round 2*​
1. 2B 3B F2 4R' 4U 3F' 4L 4B' 3L' 3B' 4F D' 2D 4U' 3F' D' 3F F2 U' 2B 2L' 3B' D2 U2 L2 2F2 2L 4F2 L' 3R 3D' 4D2 2L2 3L2 3U2 B2 2D' 4U' L' D' 4U 4L B 2D' 4R2 R 2F 4L2 B 3B2 4B 3F 3U2 U2 R' F' L2 2L2 4L' 4F' 3L2 3R 2B2 3D' 4F2 2L' D' 2D' 3D 4D2 2U2 2F2 2D' 3D2 2L2 R2 3D 4D2 L U2 B 4B2 3F2 2F2 4D2 4R2 3D' B2 3B2 4F 4U 2U' 3F 2U U' 4R2 3B 2F 2L2 2R' 4B' 3L R2 B2 U' 4B2 3F2 2U' U' L' 4R' 4D 4U U2 2F L2 4R' D 3R2 D	
2. 3L' 3F' 4D 3B 3U U F' 3U2 2B' 2D 4R 4B' 2F F2 U2 L2 2L' 4L 4B2 4F 2U2 2L 4F' 3L' 3D F' L2 4B2 2D 4B 2U 2L' 3B F2 4L2 2D 4U U2 3R' 2D' 4R 4B2 4F' 2F2 D2 2D2 2R2 3B 4F' 2L2 D' 2D 4D F2 4R2 D2 2F2 U2 R2 B 4B 3F' 4U2 2U2 4F L2 2R2 3B2 3D 4D 4R' 3D2 3B' D' L F2 4U2 2B2 4L2 3R' 4U2 2U2 U' 2R 2U 4B' 3R2 3D' 3U2 4R 4F' F 2D2 3R' R' 2D2 4R R D2 3D2 3R' 2D 3F2 R 2D' 4D2 2L 3L R 2U L 2L2 B 2R2 F 2D2 3D2 4U' B' 3U	
3. 3U' 2B' 2D2 4D2 3L' 2B2 4B' D' 2D2 2L 4U' 3B2 2R2 D L' 4D2 U2 3L2 4D' 3L' R2 4D2 R' 3B' 2R2 3B2 3D2 4B' 4F2 3F2 U 3B' R 3U2 2R' 2F' 2R2 2U2 L 3L2 4L2 3B2 3D 4D2 2B' 3B2 F2 2L 3B2 4F2 2F 3R 4D 2U' 3B L' 3D' 3B 3F' 2D' L 2R D' 3U2 4L2 2R2 D' 3B' 2U2 3R2 R' 3B 3F2 D 4D2 B 3B' 3D B2 4F' 4D' 4R 2B2 F' 2L2 3F2 L' 2F 3L F' 4R U2 B' 2D 4D2 2B' 2R2 2D' R 3D' 3L2 B2 2D' 4U 3B' 3F2 3D' 3B D 4B 2D2 B' 2F L2 2R2 2U2 L2 4U' U2 3B2

Sorry for this long first Round but I'll try not to forget it the next times  If there are more people joining this race I'll open goal-results and not only one list for all results. 

anyway good luck everybody who wants to join!


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 11, 2012)

Round 2

Goal: Sub-25:00

1. 23:48.46
2. 23:38.69
3. 24:59.20

Mean = 24:08.78


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 12, 2012)

Round 2

Race to sub-20

18:16.65
17:29.65
19:31.56

Mean: *18:25.95*


----------



## mycube (Jun 13, 2012)

Goal: Sub10
9:59.34 9:43.00 9:47.42 = 9:49.92

it's ok  had already a sub9 single.


----------



## mycube (Jun 18, 2012)

*Results for Round 2*​1. 9:49.92 mycube
2. 18:25.95 DrKorbin
3. 24:08.78 Reprobate

*Round 3*​
1. 3D2 4D2 F2 D 3R' B' F' 4L2 4F 2U2 4F2 L' 2L' 2R' 2D2 2R2 4B2 4L' U' 2B L' 4F2 4R2 D 2B2 F2 L2 3D 3L 2F D 4U B2 3F 3R 2R 2F' 3R2 2F2 2D 2L2 3B' 4R' 3R 4F2 4D 4B2 3U F' 3D2 R D 4D' 2B' F' D 4F' L B 3R' F L 2U2 L2 4R2 4B2 3D 4F U' 3F2 2U 3L2 U' L B 2D' 4D' 4R' 4U' 4B2 4D 3U2 3F' 3R' D 4B' 4D2 4U' 4F D 4R' 3B 4F2 3D2 4R' U' 4R2 3B L2 4L 2D' 4F' 2L' 3R2 4F2 2U2 3R U' L2 4U2 3B' F2 L 3B' 4B2 F2 4R 2F' 4R2 2D'	
2. 4D 3F2 2R2 R' 4D2 4L' 3B2 3F2 3D' 2L' 3L2 3R 2B2 F 4L' 4R2 2R2 R' 2B' D2 B F' R' 4U 3U 2B' 3U' 2U2 3R2 D' 4U L2 D 3D2 4B 3F' R2 D' 4D F2 3U R 3U U F' 3U2 4R' 2R' D' 3L 3F' 2D 4L' 4R 4D' 4U2 3F' 2R2 2U 3F2 3R2 2F2 2L2 3B R2 D' 2D 2R' R' 2U2 U2 B2 2U' B2 3D 2R2 4U2 2U B2 2B' 4D 2U 2R 2D2 4D' 2U' U2 4R R U' 2L 2U F 2L 3R F' D' 2D2 B 3F2 3L 3B' F2 U' 2R 2U2 4L U 3L2 4F F 4D2 2B' 2D2 4F' 3L2 2R 3U2 4L2 3R'	
3. 3L D2 3L2 R D' 3B2 2F 3U' 2R' 3U2 4B' D' 4D' 4B 4U2 3L 2U2 B 3B' 2F 2D 4B' 4R2 4B 3F' 4L' 3U' U2 3R2 4U2 2U 3F' 2F L' F2 3U' 2L' 2D 4B' 2D' 3D 4D2 4B 2U2 2B 4B 2R' D' 4L2 R2 2D' 3B2 2F' 2L 4L2 4B2 3F2 D2 4B 2L' 4L 3R2 4B' 4L2 4B2 4L2 R2 3F' 4R' 3F2 4D 4U' 3U2 R B' 3U' L' 4L' 3R' U' L2 3U2 4B2 3F 2U2 R' B2 D U2 L2 3L2 B U' 3B' U R 2B' 4U2 U2 3L2 4U 3U U2 4B2 3F 4L' 2R' R2 3U B2 4B L 4R B' 3L2 2R' 2B2 4L' 4U2 U

good luck everyone who joins


----------



## mycube (Jun 20, 2012)

Goal: Sub10 (2/3)
9:34.16 9:25.88 9:20.60 = 9:26.88
i could do goal sub9 but I'll do it the third time of course


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 20, 2012)

Round 3

Race to sub-20

17:40.71
17:27.44
18:40.19

Mean: *17:56.11*


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, that sucked 

Mean = DNF

1. 22:58.36
2. 23:14.28
3. DNF


I popped the cube bigtime performing the PLL parity alg. I completely disassembled it when I realized some of the interior pieces had popped, and I seriously doubt I'll be able to get it back together. So I may be out of the race for a while.


----------



## mycube (Jun 25, 2012)

*Results for Round 3*​1. 9:26.88 mycube
2. 17:56.11 DrKorbin
3. DNF Reprobate

*Round 4*​
1. 4B' 4F 3U 3B 3U' 2F' 4L D 2L' 4L 4R' 2R2 U2 3L 2D2 4U' 3U2 B 4F 3F L 3L2 4B 2U' L' B 4F 4R B 3L 2D 3B2 3L2 3D' 3B2 2F D F R' 4B' 2D2 3F2 D2 4R 4D2 2B2 3F 2F' 3L2 2R' 2B2 U' 3L 3R' 4U' B' 2D2 L F' U B 4B2 2R' 3D 4D 2U 2B 4D2 2U' 4R2 2U' U2 4R 3D' 4L 3R D U2 L' B 2B 4F 3D 4L' 2R' R2 2B2 4B2 3L2 4D' 3F' 3R2 B2 4D R2 4U2 4L 3R' 4F2 F2 2L' 3L' 4L2 D2 3R2 2D 2L' 4L' 4R' 2R 2D R2 2D' B2 4B 2F' D 3R 3U2 4R'	
2. 2D2 2U' 2B' 4F2 3F' 4R 3U' L' 4L' 2R R' 4D' 4U 2R B' 3B' 3F2 2D' 4B' 2R2 R 3U' 4R' B' 4D 2U 3R' 2R 2B 2F 2R2 3U' U' B' R2 3D 4U2 2U2 2L2 2R2 R 2D 3D U' 2F 2D' 3U 2U2 2R' 3B 4L2 B F' 2U2 R' F' 4U' 2L' 3L 3U2 3B 4B 3F' L2 3R' F' U' 3L' 4L2 U' 3F 4L' 4U 3F2 F 4L2 B L' 2D' 4B F 4L' 3F' D' 2U2 4B 2U' 4F 2F2 2R 4B' 2L2 2D 3D' 2U R2 4F R2 3D2 4U 2L 4R2 B' 3F 2U2 4R' 4D' 2U 2R' F' 3R2 4B' 3F' 2F2 F' 2L 2D' 2B 3B F2	
3. 3B2 3R' 4U2 2B' 4R2 B' 4B2 R' U' 2R R 3D2 4U' 2B2 2U' 3R' 4B' 4R 4F' 2R' U' L' 3R2 2R2 D' 4F2 R' 3D L' 2L2 4U' 2U2 2R2 2B2 3D' 2U R2 3B' 4D 4B' 4U2 3L2 U2 3F2 2D2 L 2R' 2F2 D' 4U' R 2B2 4R 4D' 4U' 3L2 4L2 3F D2 3U F 2R' 2F R U2 3L 4U' 4F' L 3U2 F' 2L' B2 2D' F' 2D2 U' 2B' 3B 2R' 3U' 3B' 2L' 3L' 4B2 2D L2 B' L 3L' 4L' 4B 3F' R' 3U' 2L' 3D2 B2 2B2 4B 3F' 4D 3B' 4R 3R R 2B 3L' 2U B2 3F 2U B D2 4U 3B' 3F' D' 4F2 3R2

good luck everyone who joins 




Reprobate said:


> So I may be out of the race for a while.


NO!  hope you will be back so soon as possible


----------



## mycube (Jun 26, 2012)

8:48.60 9:15.36 9:26.39 = 9:10.12
third time sub10 
next goal: sub9
the 8 is single pb.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 26, 2012)

Round 4

Race to sub-20

16:11.86
17:30.91
16:53.21


Mean: *16:51.99*

Ok, I did sub-20 three times, my next goal will be sub-15.

mycube, Reprobate, what are your time proportions for each step?
This week I solved each center for 2 minutes (also 2 minutes for last two centers), then 3.5-4 minutes for 8 edges, 1.5-2 minutes for last 4 edges and 1 minute for 3x3 step. I just wonder which step I should pay more attention to.


----------



## mycube (Jun 27, 2012)

normal for me is:
Centres in ~5:00-~6:00
Edges ~3:00-~4:00
3x3~0:45-1:00

im looking to do a center each minute(normal about 1:10). But my big cube centres are not as good as they could be.
i can't say how long i need for just 8 edges or something.. sorry


----------



## Unnoticed (Jun 28, 2012)

Round 4
Race to sub 10 (1/3)
Mean: 9:53.22

10:32.61, 9:34.96, 9:32.10

I think I am going to start pulling a mycube.


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 30, 2012)

Round 4

11:30.35, 9:41.59, 10:56.89 = 10:42.94


----------



## mycube (Jul 2, 2012)

*Results for Round 4*​1. 9:10.12 mycube
2. 9:53.22 Unnoticed
3. 10:42.94 JianhanC
4. 16:51.99 DrKorbin

*Round 5*​
1. 2L2 4F 3F 4D 2L 3L B D2 4L2 3B2 4F2 3F' F2 4L2 U 2B' 2D' R 3F2 L2 2R D 2R2 3U B 2F 2D' U' 2B' 4B 4D 4L 3R' 3B' 2F L 2R2 D' 2U' B' 2B' 2F 2L2 4L2 2R 2F' 4D 3U 2U2 U 2L2 3L' D 4R' 2U' B' 3B2 3F2 3L 4R 4B 4F' F L 2L' F2 D' 2D' 3U R' 3D 4D 2B L2 4R' 4B2 D' 3B2 3D 2F 4U 4L' 4F2 2L' U' R2 2B2 3D 4D2 4L2 2D 4U2 2F' 2L' D2 3D' 4U' B' F 3U 3L' D' 2D 2L' 3F' F2 2U' 2L' 3L2 D2 3D' 3F2 3R B2 4B' 4F2 3F2 4D 4R' 3F	
2. 3D2 3U2 4R2 2U2 4B2 4D F 4L2 4U2 B2 3D' 2B2 4B2 3R' 2R2 2F2 3R 3D 3U 2U 2B2 3B' 4D2 L 4L 3U' 4L2 4B 2U2 U F' 4U2 B2 2F2 D' 3D 2F2 L' 4R' 2R B' 2L' 4F' R 3F' F 2L 4F' 2D 3U' B 4D' 4B' 2D' 4F2 2L2 2U' F 2D2 U B2 2B' 4F' 3F2 2F2 4R' 4D 4F 4R 3R' 3B 4U U 3L 4F D2 2L' D' 2D L' 3L' 4B2 4F 4U2 4L' 2R2 2U2 2R R 2D' 2U' L' 4D2 2U' 3L' F' 3L' 4U 4B 2R' 3B2 3D2 2B 3D 4U2 L 3D2 3L 4D F2 2D2 4R2 4U R2 4F2 L 2F' 3L2 3U2 2U	
3. 2B' 2D' 3F2 2U2 2B' R2 4F' 4L2 4R2 2R2 2F2 D' 3F 4D2 L 2B2 3F2 2F R 2U' 4R 2U2 4R' U L2 4L2 4R2 3U 2U2 3F 4U R' 4B 3U 4B' 4D2 3U 2L' 3D2 3L' 2U' B 2B2 L2 3R' 2D2 4B2 4F' L2 2L' 3L' D 2D 4B' 2D 4D2 U 4R 2R 4F 3D' 4L' 2R' B2 F2 4U' 2F 4R 4F2 2D B' 3B2 4B 4L' 3B' 2R R2 U 3F' 2L2 3R 3F2 D2 3D R U' 2L F D2 3L' 4D 2L 2R 4F' L' 2L2 3L 2R2 B2 4F U' B' 4D2 4F 2F' F' 4D2 B2 2F L' 4L2 2B' L2 2R D' 2D 3R' 4U' 2U2 L'

good luck everyone who joins 

nice to see some new people joining!


----------



## mycube (Jul 4, 2012)

Goal: Sub9 (0/3)
9:25.47 9:18.41 9:07.47 = 9:17.12


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 6, 2012)

Round 5

Race to sub-15

17:15.03
14:51.85
17:20.95

Mean: *16:29.28*


----------



## mycube (Jul 9, 2012)

*Results for Round 5*​1. 9:17.12 mycube
2. 16:29.28 DrKorbin


*Round 6*​
1. L 3R2 2R' 3U L' 4B' U' 2B2 3B' 4U2 3B2 2F 4U' 2R2 3B2 4R 2D 4D2 3R R' 2D' 4F2 3U' B2 4B2 2F 4R2 3D2 3U R2 2B 4B' 2R2 2B' 3L' 3R2 2D2 R2 D' 2F D2 B' 2B' 3F' 4U F' 3U2 R' 4F 3R D' 4L2 2R2 4F' F L' 4L R B' U' L2 4D' 3B2 4B' F' L2 4R2 2B2 2R2 R2 B' F 4L' 4R B2 4L2 2F' 2D 3L F' L2 3F2 2F D2 3F2 2U' 3R 4B2 L2 3L' 4R2 B2 4F2 F' L 4L2 U 2L' D2 3L' 4R2 2D' U' 2L2 3B2 2L' 4R2 3R2 2F' 3R2 4F' 2L' B 2R2 2U' L' 4R2 2U' U2 2R	
2. D U' 3B2 3U' B2 4L 2R2 4B2 D 2D2 2U 2B' 2F' 3R2 2R 3B' 2L' 4L' 4U' U' 2L' 4R2 U' B 3F' 3R2 2R2 D2 2D 3U2 4L 2F' 2R 4B2 3U2 2B' 2F' 4L' 4B 3U' 4B' 2L' 3B2 4U' L2 2L' 4U2 R2 3B2 3F' 2L2 4D' 3R2 B 4L2 4U2 B2 4F 4R2 4B 3U 2F' 4D 2U 2L 4L' 2U' 2B' 4F2 2D L2 4F' 2D' 3U' 2F2 R 4B2 R2 4U2 2F U' F 2R2 D' R' 2U2 4F' F R 4F F2 3L D' 2D' 4U2 4F F 2R' 3D' 3B' F' 3D' U L2 2B2 4L' 2R 4B2 4F L2 R 4D' 3F' D2 3U B 3U' 4R2 4F' 2U2	
3. 2R D2 R2 2F' U' B' 3R 3U2 4F 3F 2F 3R2 U2 2B R2 2D' B2 2B 4B 4F' 2R 3B2 D 3B 3U2 3L' 3B L2 U2 3L2 3B2 2L' B2 3D2 3U2 2U 4L' 3F2 4U 3R' 4F D 3F 3R' B U 4L2 4B2 U 2L' 4F2 R' 3B' 2F F' U2 2R' F' 2L' 4F2 D' 4B2 2F 3U F 2L 4L' 3R' F D2 U 2B' D 2L2 4L 3R' 3B' 4F D' B 3F 4D2 2L' 3L2 2B2 3B2 4F 3F' U L' 2L2 2B' F 3L2 2D' 4B2 4F 2F2 3R 2U R2 4B F2 3U U 2B' 2L2 D' 2B2 3B2 3F 3U 2R 3B2 3R2 2D B' 3D U 4L'

good luck everyone who joins


----------



## mycube (Jul 11, 2012)

Goal: sub9 (1/3)
8:31.28 8:56.39 8:57.65 = 8:48.88
wow  single pb about 25 secounds.


----------



## mycube (Jul 16, 2012)

*Results for Round 6*​1. 8:48.88 mycube


*Round 7*​
1. 4D 4R' 2F' 4U 2U 2B 2R B 3B2 3F 3U2 4L 2R2 4U2 L2 4D2 3U 3L2 4D' 2U R2 2B' 4B D2 4U2 3F 4R R' 3B F' 3L' R' 4U 3U 2U' 4R 3D2 2B' 3F2 3R' 3D 2U' 2F' U2 F' 3L2 3B2 4B2 3F D' B 2F L2 2B 4L2 2U 2L 3R2 2B 3B2 2D2 L2 4U 3L' 3B 4F 2L R' 2D2 3D' 4B' 3F' R' 3D2 2L2 3U2 3L2 3R 2R' 3F D 4D' 4R B2 4R' B 4R2 2B2 3B' 2F2 4U2 3L 4R' D 3U L 3L D' F2 L 3D2 3R 4D2 4U 2R2 R' 2B' 2F2 4R 2D2 2L' B 4L' 3D 2U R 2D2 2B 4F' 2F	
2. 2L' D2 4F F 3R2 3U2 2R' 2B 4B2 4U' 3R2 2D' 3D2 4U 3B' D' 2U2 3R2 3U' 2F2 4U 3L' U' 4R' 2F2 D 3L' 3B 2F' L 3D' 3U' B2 4F 3D' 4D 2U U 4L2 2B' 4D' 4U2 4F2 4D 2L' 4L B L2 4D 3F' L 2B 2L' B 4F2 2R' 2F 4D2 2B 2L 4L2 3B' 3R 3U2 2F' 2D 2F2 2R' F2 3U2 U L' B 3B2 3F' 3R 2D 3L2 3F2 4R' F2 2D2 2R2 3F 4L2 4D 3U 3F2 3R D' 4D B 3U 2L D' 4D' 3R 2B' 2R' 3D 3F 3L' 3B F2 3L2 B 2R2 3D2 2F 4L2 4U 3R' D2 3F F L' 2D 3B 2D' 4R'	
3. 3R' 2B D' 4F2 4L' R' 2B' U 2B2 L 3L2 4R 4D 3F L' F2 2U 4F D' 2R 3F F2 L' 2D' 4D' 3U U' B2 4B' 4R2 2D2 2U 4B 3F2 2F' 4D B' 3F' 2D 3B' 3D' 3U 2U2 2F 3D' 4B2 L2 R 2B2 F' 2L2 3D2 2L2 3U2 3L' 3B' 4B2 D' 4F' 3F' F 4R U F 2L2 3L2 2B 4U' 2U' 3B' 4U 4B 2L 2D2 3R2 3U 2L' 4D 3B' F2 4L' 4U 2R 3B F' 2L2 4R2 4B F2 2D2 2U2 2B F' 3D' 4B 2L 4U2 2L 2D2 2U2 4F' R' 4D' 2F 3L2 4L2 3R D2 4U2 2L2 D 4D2 3U' 4R2 2R2 R' 2U 3L' D' 2U2

good luck everyone who joins 

looks like I'm the only one who joined this week.. Anyway I'll keep the Thread running. Everyone is invited to join


----------



## mycube (Jul 16, 2012)

Goal: sub9 (2/3)
8:47.65 8:37.64 8:46.92 = 8:44.07
could be better. have already a sub8:30 mean of 3


----------



## KCuber (Jul 21, 2012)

Seems lonely here, ill join:
Goal: Sub 10
Mo3=13:05.61
1: 12:12.15
2: 14:22.90 (3 pops and messed up the pll parity alg, what a fail)
3: 12:41.78


----------



## mycube (Jul 25, 2012)

*Results for Round 7*​1. 8:44.07 mycube
2. 13:05.61 KCuber

*Round 8*​
1. 3R 4U2 2B' F' R2 2D L 4B 4L' 4U 3R2 3D2 3U' 3R2 4D2 2L2 3L 3R2 R 3U2 L 4R' 3R 4U2 2F F2 3L2 4F' U' 4F2 4U2 3U 2R2 3D 2F 4R2 2R2 B L 2L 2R R 4F' 2F2 F2 2D 3U' 2R2 3U 2R' 3U 3L' 4U2 2L U B 2D' 4R 3D 4U' 2R F' L 2R2 4D 3U L 4L 2R2 B2 2B 4B 2U2 4R U2 L' 3D2 2F' F L 3B' 4F' L2 4B2 3L2 3R' D 3D' 4D' 4U B2 4B2 4F2 2F2 3D 3B 4F' F' 2L R' D' 3B2 2L' 2U' 3B 3F 4R2 2R' U 4B2 F' 3U2 2U' 3R' 2R2 3B' 4L' 2R R B	
2. 4D 3B' 2D' 4U2 U2 3F2 2U2 2B2 4F2 2L 4U' 4B 3F' F 2D2 4L 3D2 2L F 2D2 2U 2B 4L2 4R 2D2 R2 D' 2L' 3L2 4L 3R' 3F F U 2B' 4F 2U' U2 4L' 2B 2R 2B2 3D 4R 2D 4D2 F2 4R2 2R 2B F 4U2 4F2 2D 2L 4R 2U2 4F2 D 4B 2U 4L' 3F 3L2 4L2 2F2 F2 3L 2R' 3B' F 3D2 R2 4U2 2B2 4U' L2 3R R 4B' 2R' 2F2 4R 2R' B' D2 2U2 4B 4F2 L2 4L 4R F 2D 4D' 4F R F2 L2 2L2 4R 2R 4F' L' 2F 3D 4R 3R2 4F2 2L' 3D' 2B 2F2 3D' U 2B 4F' 2D 3F U2	
3. D' 3R' 2R2 R 4F' 3D 3R2 4U2 3F' 2D2 4L' 4R' 3D 3F2 3R D2 B' L2 3D2 4U2 2F2 2U' R' B2 2F D' L' 2R' R 3B2 2U2 F2 2R 2F 3D' 2F' F' 4R2 R2 2B' 4L R D' 2R2 2F2 2R' R 2D' 2U2 3B D 2D2 2U' 3F R 3B 3D L' 4L 4B' 2U 2F L' 3R 2R R 3D' 2B 3B 4D2 3L 3D2 2B2 2R2 2B2 U L2 3D' 4U' 4F' 2F 2D 3U 4L D 2F 3L 4D 2R2 3U B 4L2 R D2 2B2 L' 3B 4F2 2U 4F' 2U B2 3R2 3B' F D' 3L' 4L2 4D 2U' 2F' 2L2 2R' 3B2 3F 3D2 4U' 2L R2 3D2

good luck everyone who joins


----------



## mycube (Jul 27, 2012)

Mean and Average of 5 PB 
goal: sub9:00 (3/3)
8:30.84 8:13.90 8:19.58 = 8:21.44
Ao5: 8:28.45
sub8 soon!

next goal: sub8:30 3 times mo3 in a row


----------



## KCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

goal:sub 10
1.11:19.95
2.12:27.08
3.11:36.71
Mo3=11:47.91
Getting Better, thanks for letting me post this late.


----------



## mycube (Jul 30, 2012)

*Results for Round 8*​1. 8:21.44 mycube
2. xx:xx.xx KCuber

you can still add your results KCuber 

*Round 9*​
1. 4D 2L 2R' U 3R D' 2U 4R 2U L2 B 3B 4F 3F2 4U' 2B 2F2 3D' 2R2 4D 3B' U' 4B2 2D L' 2B' L' 4R2 2B2 2L 2R2 R2 B 4D U' 4R 4D' 4U' U 2L 4L' 4F' 3R2 R2 2U2 3L' 2R2 R2 4D2 2R D 2U2 4B 3L2 2D2 2L' U' F2 4D' L' 3B 4B' 4U 2U' 4L 4R' 3R2 D 4D 4U 3U2 4B2 2U 3F' 4U' 4L' 3B' D' 2D 3D2 B2 4B 2F2 D2 4F R 3D' 3L2 R 2D2 4U2 4R D' 2B' 3B2 D2 2F 3U2 3R' 2B' L2 2B 3L' 4R R2 U B2 R' 4F2 R 4B2 2D 3B 2U' 3L 2D2 2R2 R 2D' 2R'	
2. 4D' R 4F2 2F2 2R 2U B' U2 2L2 3B' 4B D 2D2 F2 3D2 2U 3B F U 4L' 4U2 3B 4F2 3F' 2L 2B' 2F' D2 3B2 F2 2R 2B' 2F' F' 2D 4D2 4U' F 4U' 3F2 2L 3L2 3B' 4B2 3F' L 2L' 4D' 3R' 4F 2L2 3R B2 3L' 4B' 4R' 3B2 F2 3U' L2 3R2 R2 4F2 3D2 4D2 3F' 2U' F' D2 2D' 3D U 3R2 2R F2 4U2 2F2 L' 3U' R' 4D2 3F' F 3D' U 4B D2 B' 3L 4U 4F 3D 3L' D2 L B2 4B' F2 L' B 3D' 2L' F2 4L2 3R' 2R R' 2U2 4B2 4U' 2U' 3L' 4F' 3D 3B 4F' 2U' 3B' D' 4D'	
3. 2L2 2D' R2 D' 2D2 3D2 U2 2L2 4R2 B 4U' 3L 4B 3U' 2U 4F2 F 4U2 3B' 2F 3U 2U 4L2 3F' R' 3D2 3U2 2R' 3D2 2F L' 2L B' 2F' F2 D L 4D' 3L2 3U' 3B2 3U2 R U' L' 3R2 2B' 4B' 3F2 2F 4L2 3B' 2L2 3R' 4D' B 3R' 2B 3R B 4U2 3B2 2L 4B2 4R' 2R D 4L 4B2 2L2 4D U R 4B 3F 2F 2L2 B D2 2L2 3L2 4L' 2F' 2D 3L2 4B 3U' 3B 4F 2F2 F2 3U' 3F' 3R' D2 2D2 3D 3U U2 3R 2R2 2B' R' 3D2 2F U' 3F' 3D' B' 3B2 L' 3B2 R2 B D' 4F' 2F2 4U' 3B' F2

good luck everyone who joins


----------



## mycube (Jul 30, 2012)

Goal: Sub8:30 (1/3)
8:19.80 8:29.66 8:22.46 = 8:23.97
could be better. much pops..


----------



## mycube (Aug 6, 2012)

*Results for Round 9*​1. 8:23.97 mycube

*Round 10*​
1. 4D' U2 4B2 3U' 2R U2 2B 3B2 4D 2R2 3D 4D 3U 4R' R2 4D2 3F F' 2U 2F2 U' 2B2 D' 2D' 3R 2R B D 4U2 3U' L2 2L 4D F 4D 4L2 U 3B' 2D 3F2 2F' 3R' 3B2 2D2 2U2 3B 3R2 2D2 B2 3R2 4U2 2B 2R2 3B2 U' 4F2 2D2 4B 3F2 L' U 2B' 2F F2 3L 4R R2 3D' 3L2 2R' 3U' 4B2 L' B2 4F 4L2 3R2 F' 2L 4R 2R' R' D2 2D' 3F2 3D' R' F' R' D2 3B' 4F 2L2 3U2 2L 4D2 2B 4B' 3R' 3D U' 2F 4U' R' D' 3U 4F2 3L R' 4D B2 3B 4F' 3F2 3L2 4D 3L 4R 2R' R2	
2. 3U2 2B 3F' D 2B2 2F' 2R 4U2 2R 2D' 3D L' 4L' 4R2 2F' 4R F D 2D' 2B2 2F2 2R 3B' 2R 2B2 3D' 2R 2F2 3R2 4F' 2D2 4D2 B2 2L D B' 3U' 2B' 3F 2D 2U' 4L' 3R2 2R2 2D' 3L' 4B 3R2 B 4B2 D' 2F L' 4B D2 2U 4L' 3B' 4B2 U' 4L 3B' 3L 4R 3B2 3D' 4F 2D 4D 3U B' 3B' 3L2 4B' 4F2 3F2 F2 D 2D2 2R2 2U 2F L' B 4D U' 4B2 3L' 2U 4L' 3B' 4B' 2D 3R' R D2 2D' 4L B D R2 3B' 3L2 2B 3L' 3R2 3U2 2U2 2B' 4B2 3D2 3U2 R B2 D2 3L 2R2 R' 3B2 U2	
3. 4D 2L' 2R2 4F2 L 3R' 2B2 3B2 F2 4D2 3L2 3F 2L2 3B 2L 3D' 4L 2D2 4R2 3D L 4B D' 4U' 3L2 2D' 2B 3B2 4F 3D 4B D2 2B2 2F2 4L' 3F 3D2 R' 2D2 3D' 2L 4L' 2B' 4B2 3D L2 2L2 4R2 3D2 L 4L2 2R' 4F' F L2 D2 2D 2R2 2F 4R' F2 4D2 F 4D2 2L 4L 4D 2L' 3L 4R 3B' 4R2 3D2 2F' D' 3L' 2R' R 2B 3B F2 2L' 4R2 R B2 4F2 U 4B2 3D' L 2R2 R2 4F2 3F F' 4L 2B D2 3D2 3R 3F 2U2 2L2 3F2 2F2 D 2D' 4D 2B D' 4R2 B 2B2 3B D 2D2 2L D' 4B2 D

good luck everyone who joins


----------



## mycube (Aug 6, 2012)

Goal: Sub8:30 (2/3)
8:21.90 8:17.66 8:20.02 = 8:19.86


----------



## mycube (Aug 13, 2012)

*Results for Round 10*​1. 8:19.86 mycube

*Round 11*​
1. 4U' 3R 2R' 4D' 4B2 F 4R2 3D2 3R 2B' 4R 2F' 3D 3B 4L' 4B2 D2 3U2 U' 2B' 3B2 4B' L' 4R2 4D 4U 2B' R' 3F' 3L2 4R2 2R' R2 3U 2U 3L' 4L' 3R' 4B 4F2 2L' 3R2 R' 4D2 4U' R D2 3R' 3D2 4D' 4L2 D2 3B2 4U B L' 2B2 3F2 D 3L R2 B2 4D2 3U2 L 4F2 2F' 2L' 3L2 4L2 2F2 4U2 B 3D2 U' B' L 4L 3R2 2U 3R' 2R 2D 4L2 2R2 B' 3D2 2F 2D 4D2 U2 2B2 F 2R' 3F2 2L B' 4B' L2 4B' 4R 3R' 2R2 3B' L 3L' B2 L' 4U' 3L' 2B 3D2 3B2 4F 4L' B F 3D2 4R' 4U2	
2. 4L 3R2 3F' 2L 3B F' R2 U 4F 4R2 F2 3U' 2B2 3L2 3R' 2R2 3F2 R 2B2 4F 3F 4D2 3U2 2L F2 2D 2U2 3L 4L2 3R2 3U 2U' 3F' 3L2 4L 4F2 F 4L' U F 3L' 3B2 4B2 3R 3B2 2F2 3D U' 2B2 4F' 2F' F 2R R' 2F 3L2 2B2 4L' B' F2 4R 4B2 2F' R' F 4L2 3R' 2R' 4F2 4D' L 2R' 4U 4F' 4L 4R2 R' B' 4R 3U U L' 2L' 4L' 4R' 3B2 4L' 2R2 3D2 3R 3D L' 3F' F' 4L2 2B 3B2 4R' 2R2 3F' 2R 3D2 3B' U' L' 2B 3B' 3F 2F' 4L2 4B 4L' 4D' 4U 2F2 4D 4B 2D2 2U 3B2	
3. L B' 4D2 L' R 2F' 2U2 B 4F2 2L2 4U 4R' D2 2B 3B 3D 3F 4R 4F2 3R2 2U2 U' 3L 2B' 3D' 2L' F' 2D' 3D2 2L2 3L2 4L2 4D' 4L' D U2 L' 2U 2L D' 3D 3L2 D2 2D2 4B 4U' 2U' R B2 2R' 3U' 4F' 3F2 U B 2B 4U 3U2 3F' U B 2B2 4B 2L' R 2D' 3F 2F' 2R R2 2D2 4B2 4F2 2F2 4L' 2U' 4F 2R U L' 3L2 B 2B 3B 4F 4D' 3B2 3F2 L' 4U2 R' 3B2 4B 2L2 2D 2L 4L' 4F2 F' 3L' 2D 3F' 3D2 L 3R' 2B2 4D' 4L' 2D' L' 4L' 3R B 4B2 3F' 3R' 2U 2R' 4D 3L2

am i really the only one who wants do do 8x8 all week? 

anyway, good luck everyone who joins


----------



## mycube (Aug 15, 2012)

8:20.77 8:18.96 8:13.93 = 8:17.89


----------



## mycube (Aug 20, 2012)

*Results for Round 11*​1. 8:17.89 mycube

*Round 12*​
1. 2L2 4U 2U 4R 4D' F' 3L' 4L2 3R R2 2B' 2F2 3D B D 4U' 4B2 3R' 3U 3F2 4R' B2 3R D2 3D2 3U2 3F 3D' 4U' 4B' F' 3R2 3F2 2U 4R2 2D 4D 2U U 2L2 4R U2 2B2 3B2 2R2 2B 2L 2D 4D 4L' B 3U' 2U 4F2 2F' F' 4L2 4R 3R2 4U' 2U' 3L2 U2 3L 4U 4F 3R D 3F2 3D' 4D2 2B' 3L 3R B 2U2 B 4F 4L' 4R2 2R' 3D 2U2 4B 4F 3F' F 2L 2D' 3U2 L' 2R2 3U2 L 3L2 4F 3F2 L 2R' B' 2L' 3R2 B' 3B2 F2 L' R2 2D2 3D2 3U2 2U' U 3R 2D' U 2B2 2F2 2L 3R2 4F	
2. 4L R 3B' 3D 4D2 3U' 2U L2 2B2 D2 4B' 2D' B2 4R2 2B2 2U' 4F2 2R 3U2 2L' 3R 2D2 2U' 4R' 2B 3B R2 D' 3D' 4L2 B 3F' 2F 2R2 F' 4R2 3R2 2B L2 4R 3F' D' 2D B2 2B2 3B 3F' R2 4D B2 2B 4B2 4U2 L2 3D2 2B2 3B' 4F' 3D' L' 3L' 3R 3D2 2B' 4U2 B' 3F' L2 2D2 L' 3R' 2B 3D 2F2 3U2 B 2B' 2D2 3U' L' 3D 3U2 4F 2D' L' 4U F L2 2R 2D' R2 B2 2B2 3F2 3U' 4B2 2F 4D 4R' 3U2 F' U 2B2 2R' 3U2 4F' 4D2 2R2 4D' 4R2 4B' 2L2 R' 2D' 2B2 3D2 U L' 4F2 2D2	
3. L' 4L 4B' 4U2 2R' 2F' 3L 2U' 4L D 2U2 3L2 U2 F2 3D 3U2 2U 3B2 3D2 3U2 L' 4F2 4U 3B' D' 3U 3B2 2F2 F 3D 3L2 4R 3D2 B' 4U2 4R' 4B' 2F' 4U2 3L2 2B2 4U' L 3U' 4R 2D2 3D 3U' R2 2U 3R B 4F 3F' 3L D2 4R R2 2F2 U' 4F' 3F2 2F L' 3L2 4L 4R2 2U' 2B2 4R 3U 2L 2D' 2L 4R B2 D 3L 4R' 3R' R' F 4L2 2B' 2F2 4D' 3B 2L 3U U' 2B' 3B2 4B' 3F2 D' B' 2D' 4D' 2F2 4L2 2D' 4L2 R2 2U2 L F' 3U2 2R2 2U2 3L2 F 2L2 4R D' 3B' 3F2 2F' 2L 4L' 2U'

anyway, good luck everyone who joins


----------



## mycube (Aug 21, 2012)

8:14.03 8:11.78 8:11.72 = 8:12.51


----------



## KCuber (Aug 21, 2012)

Ill join again:
11:48.32, 11:58.81, 12:20.11=12:02.41 Almost sub-12



mycube what are your splits for 8x8? (centers/edges/3x3)


----------



## mycube (Aug 28, 2012)

KCuber said:


> mycube what are your splits for 8x8? (centers/edges/3x3)


I average this:
4:30 Centers
3:00 Edges 
and 40-50 secounds 3x3 


*Results for Round 12*​1. 8:12.51 mycube
2. 12:02.41 KCuber

*Round 13*​
1. 2L 3L 4F' L2 R' 3F2 4D B L 3R 2D 3L2 4L' B' 4F 2D2 R2 2D2 4D2 4U' 3F 4R' D 4U' U2 3L2 2B L 4U' L2 3B2 4F' 3R' 2B' 4B 3L2 B 2B F L2 2L2 3D2 4F2 D' 2R 3D2 4D2 3F' D B 2B 3F2 3R2 2F2 3D 3U' B 4R' 3R2 3U2 U2 L2 2L2 3L' 4R 2R2 D' 3D' 3B 3D2 3U 2F2 3U' F2 L2 3B 2L' R2 2D2 4D' U' 4R 2U F 4L' 3B' L 2U B2 D 4D 4U U2 3L' F 2L 4B2 4F 3F2 4L' 4F' 2D 3B2 3U L 3R2 2B2 L' 3U2 2L 2D' 4D2 4U' 4L2 U L 4L2 4R2 3R2 4D'	
2. 4B2 3F2 3D' 3B2 4U' 3B2 3L' 3B 4U 3F2 4D2 2F2 4L' B2 2B2 2L' F D' 4D B2 3B' F R' 4B F 2R2 F' 2L2 4U 4L' 2B 3L' 4B2 2U' 2F U' 3F D' 2D' U2 3F' 3R' 2R' D' 4U2 2U U' 2R 4U 4B2 3U' 3B2 3D' 2L2 4R R2 3B' 3L D2 3D2 2F2 D2 U 2R' 4D' 4F2 4U B' 4B' 2U2 3R R' 3F 2F2 4R' 2R2 2D2 3R2 2B' 4U 4L2 2U 3B2 D 4D2 4U U2 2R2 4B2 4F 3L' 3R 4B' 4D2 2B' 3B F 2U B' 2L 3D 2F' 2L' D 4D2 4U 3F 3U 4R2 F 3R2 D' B' 4B D 4F2 4D' 2F2 2D' F'	
3. R 3U2 4L' 2R 4B R2 3U 2L' 4U 3L2 D' 3F' 4U2 2U 3L2 D' 2D' 3D' 4D2 2U' L' 2U U' 3B' 2F2 F 2L' 4R' 3U' 2L 3L' 3F 2F2 3L 4L 4D R2 2D' 2U 4R U' B 3L 2U' 2F D 3B 2U2 4L2 B' 2D2 2U L 3B F2 3R2 R' 4B2 R2 4D' B2 4D' 2B' U' 2F2 L 4U 3U' 4F 3L' 4L' 2R2 R' 3U 2U 2L2 2B2 2F D 2L' 4L' 4B 3F2 3U2 3B2 R' D2 2B2 3D' 3R2 2B2 F' 3U' 2B2 3F U' 4R2 U 4F' 3U 2R' 2U2 L' 2B 3B 2F 3L' 3D' L' 2L2 B' 2B 3L' 4B2 D 2R2 3B 2D 4D2 2U2

anyway, good luck everyone who joins


----------



## mycube (Aug 28, 2012)

8:14.40 8:19.47 8:17.77 = 8:17.21


----------



## KCuber (Aug 28, 2012)

11:46.93, 11:07.26, 11:05.98=11:20.06
Getting better


----------



## mycube (Sep 4, 2012)

*Results for Round 13*​1. 8:17.21 mycube
2. 11:20.06 KCuber

*Round 14*​
1. 2R B 3D' R D2 F 2U 2F2 3L2 3U 4L' 2D2 4D' 4B' 4F' 2U 4B' 4D' 3L 4R' D 2B' 3F2 F 4U 2B2 3F2 4R 4B 2D2 L2 D2 B 2B' 4L 4D2 L' 2U2 2B2 3L' 2R 3D 4U' 2L 4R 2B 3B 4R' 3B 4D 2F 4D' 2B 3F' D' L2 2R2 2B F' 4D' 2L' 4D2 3U' 3F' 4R' D2 4L2 B L' 2D 4D2 3U2 B2 D2 3R2 2B' 4F2 2F' 3D2 4D2 3U2 4R2 2R2 3F2 L2 3R' R2 B2 3B' 4F' D 3R2 2B2 2F' 2U 3R' R 4D2 U 2B' 4D 4F2 3F' 2D' 3L2 2F2 4U U L 3B' 4B' 2U U L R2 4U' 2U' 2R' B2 3B'	
2. 2D' 4B2 4F2 D 2D 4B 2F D2 4F' 4U' 3U2 U B' 2F2 F2 L' 3U' L2 4L' 2R 3B' 2D2 4R' 4B' D 2D 4U2 L 2F' 2D2 2B U' 4L2 3F2 2F 2D 4D 3U 2L 3L2 2B2 U2 3R' D 3U' L 2L2 3L2 2R 4B' U2 2F' 3D2 4U 2U2 4B' 3D' 2L 2F 2R2 2D 3B2 4B2 R2 2B 2D2 4B' 4L2 3R2 2R2 U 4R2 4D L2 B L' 4F2 2L' 3R' 4B 2F2 R2 2F 3L' 2F 2L2 3U 3B' 2L2 4F 3R2 3B 4U' L2 3B' 2F' F 4D 3U' F D 3L2 4U2 2U L2 2L R2 4B' 2F L' U' 4B' 3D2 2U2 4B2 4U' 2B2 3F2 2F 3L2	
3. 2D2 L2 2L' 4L 3R' 2F2 3D 2U2 2L2 2R 2F' L2 2D 4U 3U2 2B F U2 4B' 4F' 3U 2L' 4F2 3L' 3D' U2 2R2 4U2 3U2 3F D 2R2 B2 3R' 2U' F 4R2 R' 2D2 4L 2F2 2D2 3D' 4B L2 4D 2L 4B2 L' F2 2D2 R B2 3F 4R' 3R 2D2 2U2 3R2 4U' 2F 4L 3D 2U2 4R' 3R2 4U2 L 2B 2L2 3R2 2R' D 2D U 2B 2D 4U2 2R' 2D2 4U' 3U2 R' 4F2 3U2 3B F' 3U2 U2 4R B 4B' 3U' 2U' 4L2 3U2 2U2 2F D' B' 4U' U 2L B' 4F' D' 3R' R 4B' F 3D 2L' R B2 2F2 3U' 2B' 4F 2L2 4R

anyway, good luck everyone who joins


----------



## mycube (Sep 5, 2012)

8:20.21 8:12.69 8:14.03 = 8:15.68


----------



## emolover (Sep 8, 2012)

Goal: Sub 9 (0/3)
Average: 9:28.36
9:57.65, 8:58.99, 9:28.44

Third one had a lot of mistakes on it, should have been sub 9.


----------



## mycube (Sep 10, 2012)

*Results for Round 14*​1. 8:15.68 mycube
2. 9:28.36 emolover

*Round 15*​
1. 2B' U 4B 3D 3B2 4F' 2U 2B' 4D2 4U' 2B 3B2 4F 3F' 3L2 3D L' 4L' 4B 3F' 2L R 4U 3U' 2U U2 L 3U 4B2 2R' 3D2 4D 3U2 4R' D 3U' 4B' 4L2 2U 2R' 3F2 3R2 B 2B 2F' R' 3B 2D 4L' 3R2 4D' L 3B2 2F 3D2 L2 3L' R 3F L2 2D' L' 2R 3B F 4L' 2B 4R2 2R' D' 2D' 4D' R B' 4B2 3F 3D' 3F' L 3D' 3R 3F 4D 3U2 2L2 4L B 3B2 D' 2L2 4D2 2L2 3R 3D2 4D2 4R 4D' 2U2 L' 3D 4U' 4F 2F' 4L2 3U' 4L B2 2F 2L' 3L' 4R' 3R2 R' 3B' 4B' L 2U2 3F' F2 4U'	
2. 3R 3U' 4R R 4F 2L' 4F2 D2 L2 3L2 4L' 4R 3R2 B 4U' 2R' D' 2R' D 2R' 3F2 3R' 2D2 4F2 4D 4U2 R 4U 2B 2R 4B' 4F' 2L 2B2 2F2 2L2 4B' 4F' 4R 2U2 F U R 4F L2 2L2 4L' 3R2 2R' 4B' R2 4B' 3L 2D' 4D' 3U2 L' 4L2 D2 4D2 3U' 2U' 2B' 4B2 3F L' 4L' R' 4D' 2U' B2 R B' R2 D 3U R' 3F2 2D' 3F2 2F L' 4U' F 2R2 3B 4B' 4F 3D 2L' 3L2 3U2 F' 4D 3L2 3R' B 2B 3B' 4F F' 2D' 3D L' 3D2 3B 2D2 2F' 2L' D2 2B2 D2 2D' R2 U' R' 4B' 2L2 4L' R	
3. 4U 3U' F2 2U' 4L2 R B D2 B 4B2 U2 L' 2R' 3B2 3F2 4U L' 2L 2R 3D2 2R2 3B L 3R 2R 4D2 3B2 3U 4F' 3U2 R' 2F' 2U2 F 2D 3B2 F 2U' 4B2 3F 3R2 B2 3F2 4R 2R2 B 4F' 2D 2L 3D2 3B2 4B U2 3F' 2F' 3D 4F2 3L R' 3B' 4F 2L' 2D2 4L' 4R' R U2 4L 3B2 2F 2D 3R 2R 3U 4F 3F R' 3U' 2U 3B' U2 2B' 4B' 3F 3L D 3L2 4F 3L2 4F' U 4B' 2L2 4L' 4B' 2U2 2B 4D2 4L' 4U 3U' 2U2 B2 3F F2 4D' 4B' 3R2 3B' D 2L2 B' 3U 2F' 2D' 4D L2 3L 4R' 2B'

good luck everyone who joins


----------



## mycube (Sep 12, 2012)

lol first 2 single pb.
7:32.88 7:25.86	8:18.93	= 7:45.93


----------



## emolover (Sep 12, 2012)

Holy ****! Nice job.

You could get UWR single soon.


----------



## mycube (Sep 13, 2012)

thank you 
i think it's a long way to this. Michael Gottlieb got a 6:24. at least a minute under my single pb. But i promise, I'll try


----------



## emolover (Sep 14, 2012)

Goal: Sub 9 (0/3)
Average: 9:15.04
9:35.01, 9:11.12, 8:59.00


----------



## mycube (Sep 17, 2012)

*Results for Round 15*​1. 7:45.93 mycube
2. 9:15.04 emolover

*Round 16*​
1. 2R 3D' 3B R' 2D' 4D 2L 3U' 2U2 3L' U2 4F 2U U F' L' R' B 2F' F 3L2 4R' 4F 2F 4L2 3R 2B' 2D 4R2 D2 3D 4U' L 2R 2B 3F 2L2 2F2 D' B2 F' L' 2F 4R2 4B 3U2 3F 2U2 4L2 2B2 2D' 4B2 L' 3U 2U2 L' 3U2 2U U2 2R 4U2 2U2 3L2 U R2 F D' L 3L2 R2 2B2 4R2 B L 4L 2R2 2B' R2 F 2D2 3U2 2B' 4U 2U2 2L' 4L' 4F2 R 4B2 2D 4U2 4F 3L' 4F2 3L 2B' 4U' 3U2 2U' 2B F2 L' 3D2 B F D' 4L 4F2 3F2 2L2 4D2 4U' 2U2 2L2 3L' 4F 4L 4B2 F' U'	
2. 3U' 4F2 2U' 2F' 4D' 4R' 2B' 2L R 2B' 3B2 L2 3B 3L 4F' F 2R 3U2 F' 3R F' 4U' R2 U' B' 2D' 2L2 3L B2 L2 4D 2B' R 3B' 3U 4F R 2B 2D2 R' 2D2 R 4B2 2F 2R2 4F 2D 3L 4R 3D 4D' 4U 2U2 L2 4D 3B 4B R2 4B' 3F 4U2 U' 3L' 4B 4F' D2 2D' U 4B2 2D' U 4B2 L 3U2 2F2 2L2 3L2 3R2 2R' F' 4L' 4F2 3R' 2D2 4B 3F U L R2 2B2 4B D' 2D' B' 3B2 2D' L' 2B 4B' 2F' 2U 3L 4R2 B 4F 2L2 3B2 2F2 D2 3U 4R2 B 3B' 4B' 2F2 F' D' 4U' 2R 4B	
3. 2L 3L2 4L' 2R2 3F2 3L F2 2D' 4L2 2F' 4U' 3U2 L' 4L' 3R' D 4U2 3U2 2U' U 2B' 4L2 4R 4F' 4D 3B' 2L' 3F 4R2 3U2 2B' 4B2 3F2 2F' L' 2L2 4F D' 2D F' 4U2 2B' 3L 3D' 3R 2D2 4U' B 2F 2L 2B 4B' 4F' D2 B 3F' 4L' B 3R B 4B2 2F R 2D 4B' 2L' 2B 2L2 3R2 2U 2F D' 4D' 2U L' 3F 3U' 2U' 2R D2 4U2 3U' 4B' 2D' 3R 2B2 4R2 4F' 2F 3D 2F 2L2 4R' 2R2 2D2 2U L' 2U' 2F2 U2 2L2 4L' 4R 3R' 2R' D2 3L2 B' 3F 4D 3U' 2U' L2 4L2 3D2 F2 L2 2L' 3R' 2R2

good luck everyone who joins


----------



## emolover (Sep 17, 2012)

When the 9x9 comes out are you going to make a new thread or just rename this thread 8x8+ race.


----------



## mycube (Sep 18, 2012)

emolover said:


> When the 9x9 comes out are you going to make a new thread or just rename this thread 8x8+ race.



i think there won't be more people doing 9x9 than 8x8 so it's not usefull to open a new thread. i just will ad some scrambles maybe some will join for the 9x9


----------



## mycube (Sep 19, 2012)

7:58.25 7:51.93 8:02.25 = 7:57.48


----------



## mycube (Sep 24, 2012)

*Results for Round 16*​1. 7:57.48 mycube

*Round 17*​
1. D' 2L 4L 2R 2F 3L 4U2 2R2 4D' 3L2 D' 4D2 F2 D' 4U' 2U F2 3U 3B2 3L U2 4F 2L 4R2 4B' 3F' 2F2 D 2D' B' 3F2 4R D2 2U' 3L2 B 3D2 2L' 2R2 R 3B F' 3L2 R' 3U' L 2R2 R' 4F 2F 3D 3L' 4F 2L2 4R2 D' 2L' 2R D 2R 3B2 4B2 2L 2U U 2B2 F2 4L' 3U2 3B2 4B 4F' F2 2D' L 2B' D' 4B 4D 4L2 4U' 4B2 4L 4R 2R F2 D 4R' R' 2B2 4B 2R' R2 B2 U2 3F2 2R 2F2 3L' 4F' 2L' 3U' 4R' 4D' 2F 3U2 4F' D2 4D' 4U 2U' 3L2 4F' D' 3U R D' 2D' F' 4U2	
2. 3B 4L2 3D' 4D 2F2 D 4D 3R' 4B2 2F' 2D2 3D2 4F' 4R 3F' D2 U 2F' 2D2 2F 3R 3F2 3U2 3L' 2D2 4U' 3L2 4B2 3R' 2D' 3F 2D' 4U2 4L 2B' 4B 2L2 3L2 F' 2L2 4R D 2D' 2R2 2B2 3B2 4F2 U2 B2 2B2 2U2 2B 3R' 4U2 3L2 3F' 2L' 4U2 4F D 4U2 4R 2B2 F' 3L2 2R F2 3D2 4F2 2L' 3L' 4L 4R2 2R2 2B2 2F' 2L' 2B' 3U' 3R' U' F 3L 3F' R' 4U' U' 3B 3F2 2L2 R2 2F' D2 L' 3R' 4D 2B' 4B2 3F2 3L' 2U 4F2 2R' 3U2 2B2 F' 3R' 2F' 4D2 4R' R2 2F' 3R 3B 4F' 2D 3U 3B 3L2 U'	
3. 4F2 2L' 2D 3F' 2D2 3D 4B 3U2 R 2U2 3B2 2F' 3D' 4R 4D' F2 3L 3B2 2R2 3D2 2F' U L2 F2 3R' 4U 3B 3F' 2L U 3L2 3F' 2L B 4F D' 4D' 4U' 2U F' 4R' 3B' U' 4F2 3L2 4B 2D2 4U' F 2L' 2B2 4B 2F' 4U' 4B' 2D B2 2B2 3B 2D2 3B 4F2 4D' U 3B' 2L2 4L2 U' 4F2 4D 4U' 3F 2F' 2D 2R2 2B 4B2 U' 4L2 4D' 3U' L' 4D' 3U2 U' 2B2 3D' 2F2 4U L' D 3F' 3L' 4F' 2U' L' 4R2 U2 3L' 4L' 4R2 3R2 F' 3L' 3R 2R' 2U' 3R 2B' 3D2 3B' 2D2 2U 2B' U 2R2 4U' 2U' F2 2U

good luck everyone who joins


----------



## mycube (Sep 27, 2012)

7:46.43 7:59.33 7:49.31 = 7:51.69


----------



## mycube (Oct 1, 2012)

*Results for Round 17*​1. 7:51.69 mycube

*Round 18*​
1. 3U2 2U R 2D 3D' 4D2 R 2F' 4D' 3B 4F' 2L2 3D 4R 2D' 4L 3F2 2R R 4U' 2U' 4B' 3L 4B2 2L B 3D 2B' 3R2 3F 4R2 3R' 2R' 4B2 3R 2R2 R2 3U2 3B 2R2 3U' 2L' 2B2 2R2 3B2 2D 2L 2F2 4D' 4B R' 2D' 3U B2 L D' 3U' 4F2 3U 2L 3L2 4R' B2 3B' 4B' 3D 4L 2U' L' R2 2B' 4B' L2 4B2 2D' R2 4U2 2U2 3F2 F' U R' B' 4L' 2R' B' 2L2 4U' 4F2 4L 4D 3B 2R 3B D 2D 3D 3F U2 4B' 4F' L B L' D 3F' U' 3F' 4U 3U' U' 4R B2 3U B2 4F 3F R B' 4U
2. 4F2 4R2 4F2 L 2L 4R' 3D' 4U2 4R 3R' 2B 4F2 2L2 4L 3F' 3R2 4D2 U B2 L2 2B' F 4U' 2L' 4U2 2B F2 D 2D 3D 3L2 4L 4R' 2B 4B 4L' 2F' R2 3D2 B2 4F' 3F2 4R' 4D' 3U' 2U2 3L2 2R 3U' 3L 3F2 4U' 4F 2F' 2R' B2 3B 4F' 4L2 F' U' 2B' 2R2 D2 2D' 4D 3B' 3F' 3U' 4L' R' B 4B2 F2 L2 4B2 L' 4L 3R 4D2 F2 4R' 3D' 3R' R2 2D' U' 3F 3D' 2R2 2F2 4R2 3U2 B 4L2 3F2 4D' 3U' L' B' 3F2 2F' F2 3L' R' U 4R' 3D2 4D2 2L2 2D' 2U' 4F' 3F U2 4B 3U2 2B2 3D2 4D'	
3. D2 4U2 3F2 4L2 3R' 2B2 4F' L2 2L2 4B 2F F' U' 3B2 4U 2U 4L' 4R2 R2 B' 3B2 4F D 3B' 4F' 2U 4F2 2L' R B L' 4R' 2R2 D' 4L2 2D' 4F 4R2 4F D' U2 3F 2F 2U 3F2 R2 3D' 4B' 4D2 L' D2 4L' D' 4B 4F2 D' 4D2 2U2 4B' 3L' 2F2 2R 2U 3B' 3U 2U' F2 4L' F' 2D2 4B' 2L2 3F2 F' 4U 2F' D2 3U 2L 2R' R2 D 2F' 2R2 4D 3F' 2F F 2U2 2L R 4F2 2F2 2L2 3D' 4U2 2B' 3L2 3R 4D2 4U2 3F2 L' 4L2 4R 3R2 U' 3F' 3D 3R2 U' 4B R2 4F 3R2 4D' L' 3R' B2 3B

good luck everyone who joins


----------



## mycube (Oct 3, 2012)

7:54.72 8:09.47 7:52.43 = 7:58.87


----------



## KCuber (Oct 8, 2012)

Round 17
10:19.33, 9:55.02, 10:50.32=10:21.56
OMG that last solve was so bad. I messed up centers so when I was done with everything I had to do comms to fix them, and when I was doing oll parity i messed up and just started doing random moves and I ended up solving the parity


----------



## mycube (Oct 8, 2012)

Results Round 18:
1. 7:58.87 mycube
2. 10:21.56 KCuber

*This are the last results in this thread*

the new 5+ race you can find here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38831-5-Race&p=788982#post788982

i would be happy to see someone there doing 8x8 with me


----------

